# Google- Constipation Drug Dangerous for Pregnant Women? - Consumer Affairs



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Constipation Drug Dangerous for Pregnant Women?Consumer AffairsThe warning labels on lubiprostone, which is prescribed for the treatment of chronic constipation in adults and *irritable bowel syndrome* in women, are completely inadequate, the petition says: Even in controlled clinical trials, where women were *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

